# Neue GraKa für Ultimate-PC GTX670-Edition



## gamermaus2 (7. Juni 2018)

*Neue GraKa für Ultimate-PC GTX670-Edition*

Hallo,

ich habe den Ultimate-PC GTX670-Edition und benötige wohl eine neue GraKa. Ich möchte Assassins Creed Origin und Tomb Raider Shadow gut spielen. Leider kenne ich mich mit Grafikkarten nicht aus. Ich möchte das optimale herausholen ohne den Rechner zu überlasten. Ich weiß leider nicht welches Netzteil verbaut wurde. Mir wurde gesagt, dass dies sehr wichtig sei. 

Wie finde ich heraus, welches Netzteil verbaut wurde und welche GraKa sind zu empfehlen? Herzlichen Dank schon mal für konstruktive Unterstützung.

Bei Nvidia wurden mir folgende GraKa empfohlen:
GTX 1060  mindestens 400 Watt Netzteil
GTX 1070  mindestens 500 Watt Netzteil
Nicht GTX 1070 Ti


----------



## Joselman (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neue GraKa für Ultimate-PC GTX670-Edition*

Auf dem Netzteil sollte draufstehen um welches Modell es sich handelt. Notfalls mach ein Foto und poste es hier im Thread. 

Hast du diesen PC hier? AUSVERKAUFT: PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX670-Edition: Geforce GTX 670 + Intel Core i7-3770K + 128-GB-SSD


----------



## gamermaus2 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neue GraKa für Ultimate-PC GTX670-Edition*

Ja genau den.


----------



## Joselman (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neue GraKa für Ultimate-PC GTX670-Edition*

Müsste dann das hier sein PCGH-Netzteil mit 80 Plus Gold und 500 Watt fur rund 70 Euro im Test bei Planet3dnow - Update 
Also 500W, aber guck trotzdem mal lieber auf den Aufkleber an der Seite.


----------



## facehugger (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neue GraKa für Ultimate-PC GTX670-Edition*

In welcher Auflösung zockst du, müssen es immer ultra Details sein und wieviel Fps brauchst du um glücklich zu sein? 

Dein i7-3770k könnte mehr Takt vertragen, bis zu 4,5Ghz sind mit einem anständigen Kühler (ist ja schon verbaut) eigentlich immer drin.

Dann stünde sogar einer GTX 1080 nix  im Wege... 

PS: wie hoch ist dein Budget?

Gruß


----------



## alfalfa (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neue GraKa für Ultimate-PC GTX670-Edition*

Genau.
CPU übertakten und GTX 1080 rein - reicht in 1080p für alles auf höchsten Details und / oder DSR.
Sogar mein i5 reicht dafür.


----------



## gamermaus2 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neue GraKa für Ultimate-PC GTX670-Edition*

Ich habe zurzeit einen 47 Zoll Philiphs TV mit 1920 x 1080. Dieser soll jedoch in 1-2Jahren ausgetauscht werden. Ich hoffe dass es dann noch 3D Fernseher geben wird.
Es soll möglichst zukunftsfähig sein. Ich möchte länger etwas davon haben. Also die nächsten drei Tomb Raider sollte man damit spielen können.
Budget: 400 - 500 Euro sollte kein Problem sein.
Übertakten: tue ich nicht so gerne. Meine Bekannte musste sich danach einen komplett neuen Rechner kaufen.


----------



## facehugger (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neue GraKa für Ultimate-PC GTX670-Edition*

Bis 500 Taler ne GTX 1070/Ti. Sehr empfehlenswert wären Palit Jetstream/GameRock oder Gainward Phoenix. Alternativ die MSI Gaming X und KFA EX OC...

Gruß


----------



## gamermaus2 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neue GraKa für Ultimate-PC GTX670-Edition*

Hallo facehugger, wieso gibt es eigentlich verschiedene Hersteller? Was genau bedeutet GTX1070? Ich dachte  immer da gibt es dann nur die nvidia?


----------



## teachmeluv (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neue GraKa für Ultimate-PC GTX670-Edition*

Kurz zur Hierarchie der Grafikkarten:

AMD und NVIDIA produzieren die Chips bzw. die Basisgrafikkarten, welche diese auch jeweils in sogenannten "Founders Editionen" anbieten. Die weiteren Hersteller wie Asus, MSI, Gigabyte etc nehmen diese Basis und "modifizieren" diese mit ihren eigenen Kühllösungen oder Backplates sowie Bling-Bling (LEDs) und übertakten diese ggf.noch etwas.

Die GTX1070 ist ein Modell aus der aktuellen sogenannten "Pascal" Serie (GTX mit 1000er Nummer) und ist vom P/L Verhältnis vor dem Mining-Boom eine der besten Lösungen gewesen. Das war kurz nach Erscheinen dieser Generation und als die 1080Ti noch nicht auf den Markt geworfen wurde.


----------



## gamermaus2 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neue GraKa für Ultimate-PC GTX670-Edition*

Netzteil: be quiet!
PUREPower
Model. BOT L8 CM 530 W


----------



## gamermaus2 (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neue GraKa für Ultimate-PC GTX670-Edition*

Hallo,

gibt es bei den Serien Tomb Raider, Assassins Creed eigentlich bestimmte Besonderheiten, die eine Grafikkarte unterstützen muss, die nur bestimmte Grafikkarten haben?


----------



## teachmeluv (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Neue GraKa für Ultimate-PC GTX670-Edition*

Wenn du sowas wie "Nvidia Gameworks" meinst, dann ja. Das sind bestimmte Effekte/Optionen/Aufhübschungsprozesse, die in diesem Fall nur mit Karten von Nvidia funktioniert. 

Hier ein Link dazu: Nvidia Gameworks: Einfach nur schonere Spiele-Grafik oder doch schadlich fur die Spiele-Industrie?


----------

